
Intel Lake Crest Chip for DNN Learning Detailed – 32 GB HBM2 at 1 TB/s - mrb
http://wccftech.com/intel-lake-crest-chip-detailed-32-gb-hbm2-1-tb/
======
kristianp
"With the rise of AI learning in the tech industry, GPU makers such as NVIDIA
and AMD have made chips that are specifically designed for DNN (Deep Neural
Network) workloads."

Er, have they really done that? Maybe they've added a few instructions, but
not a chip specifically designed for DNN?

